# 12th scale help



## Breeze (Nov 22, 2002)

what servos are being used in 12th scale carpet racing?


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

Breeze said:


> what servos are being used in 12th scale carpet racing?


I'm running JR3421 FET-digital.
$90.00 great servo!


----------



## santinuchi (Aug 22, 2006)

Specs
Size Category: Minis and Micros 
Type: Digital 
Torque: 65.0 oz/in 
Speed: .18 sec/60° 
Dimensions (WxLxH): 0.58 x 1.30 x 1.02 
Weight: 1.04 oz 
Bushing Or Bearing: Bearing 
Bearing: Dual 
Motor Type: Coreless 
Gear Type: Metal


----------

